# House building cost per square ft



## Kateb (10 Sep 2007)

Hi

We have gotten planning permission for a 3200sq ft two storey house in Co Westmeath and just starting the process of getting quotes.

Could anybody give me the average sq ft price by self build and by contractor at the moment? We were thinking €75 - 100.

thanks


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2007)

Are the indicative figures in [broken link removed] of any use?


----------



## kkelliher (10 Sep 2007)

How long is a piece of string to a certain degree. Cost per sq foot is different in nearly every house as the stanard of finishes and materials varies so much. Houses can be built from as little as €60 if you put a very basic poor quality house up to the hundreds for high end spec.

Remember your build cost dosnt included interest, professional fees, planning and contributions, connections etc etc.

You will get a house built for €75-100 but it does come down to what type of finish you want to achieve.


----------



## secman (10 Sep 2007)

We are nearing completion of a 2250 sq ft house and a 260 sq ft garage.
Including the following : 4 bed, office, sitting room, kitchen / dining room, sunlounge, utility, bathroom, toilet, 2 on suite, under stair storage room.

1. Entrance stone walls and cabled for future electric gates
2. Gardens cabled for future lighting.
3. Overkill on sockets, points in a brushed stainless steel flat plate finish
4. Cat 5 used through out.
5. Wired for surround sound back to a central hub.
6. Wired for Music system back to a central hub.
7. Smart lights in main sitting room.
8 Gardens kerbed and grassed ( in progress)
9 Alarmed and exterior security lights.
10. Solid oak interior doors
11 Oak staircase 
12. combination of tiled and wooden floors.
13. Oil fired central heating and rads.
14. Over kill on insulation
15. Walnut kitchen.

Looking like €215,000 build cost, that was using direct labour ( and including insurance, architect fees, co. co. contributions, ESb contribution, percolation area and bio cretee system)


----------



## sydthebeat (10 Sep 2007)

Secman,
2 questions:

1. Do you have a construction background?
2. how did you find having to act as project manager?


----------



## poppy1 (10 Sep 2007)

wow secman that sounds good. we are on the 2nd fix on a 2200sq ft house and large garage. and i reckon it will be done for 240k. thats
plenty of insulation
wood pellet boiler
lots of sockets - 
planning contribution
footpaths
oak kitchen with granite  - 15k
oak doors
oak and red deal stairs - 3600k
average tiles (10-15 euro per sq ft)
7k on bathrooms fittings (due to my expensive taste)
joining to village water scheme
no groundworks. (except for a bit of levelling off)
also includes, bed, couch, kitchen table
husband has a few friends in the business so they are advising him but he finds it tough enough. at site every evening after work and every saturday
the answer really is how long is a piece of string.  you can spend as much as you want


----------



## secman (10 Sep 2007)

1.No and 
2.easy at build stage, but a pain at the finishing stage.

I'm an accountant in an Electrical Contracting Firm.

I used a guy to bring the project up to wall plate level and used direct labour thereon. My brother met him at the initial stage and thought his price was extremely competitive, put it this way I couldn't afford my brother. 

My 2 brothers are in the Contruction Industry, plumbers by trade, one does complete bathrooms and the other does general building projects. A cousin of mine also a plumber lives near the new build. Between the 3 of them , i had all aspects of plumbing covered. I regularily pickd my brothers brains and ran all quotes by them. Obviously i had the electrical covered too. 

I used their knowledge and local trade people, such as Chippy, Roofer, plasterer, I live in dublin and built in wexford. 


Learnt a lot in the process, some things i would do differently if ever again, but doubt it, getting building fatique at the moment, at it since may 2006. probably finish it Nov 07............... Initially allowed a 2 year project, but want it over this year !!!

Secman


----------



## secman (10 Sep 2007)

just on a seperate issue , I do be astounded when I hear of people building 3,000 to 4,000 sq foot houses, I realise now at the finishing sage how expensive it is to tile and floor 2250 sq ft and then to heat it ! God knows how one will heat a 4,000 sq ft house. I have visions of people only heating half a house in years to come,  turning off large zones !!!!

Secman


----------



## Kateb (10 Sep 2007)

Thanks for all your replies.

Secman - Yep we got carried away a bit on the size but with plenty of insulation and a geothermal heating system it should work out well in the long run. Sure anyway there's always the option of putting on an extra jumper!!!


----------



## hayabusa (10 Sep 2007)

Kateb, 
We are starting the blocks on a 3500 tomorrow,
We are putting in the following. 
Natural slate, Hollow core floors, Aluclad windows by Rationel, Underfloor heating, and Geo heat pump by NIBE.
I would hope to do this for approx 115 to 120 per sq foot. 

If you deviate from a basic build, like larger windows, etcc etc, you increase price.  
systems like Underfloor heating, and heat pumps put the price away up. 
What sort of UFH and heat pump are you going for. 
Your price of 75 to 100 is ok if you go with the most basic everyting like concrete roof tiles, cheap PVC windows etc etc.


----------



## ein (11 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Are the indicative figures in [broken link removed] of any use?


 
This is for estimating rebuild costs?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

ein said:


> This is for estimating rebuild costs?


Yes - so presumably the indicative figures will be (slightly?) inflated over normal building costs to account for demolition and clearance of the site? I just wondered if these figures might be of some use in the (original) absence of something more accurate?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

Off topic posts removed.


----------



## 14daroad (20 Sep 2007)

hayabusa said:


> Kateb,
> We are starting the blocks on a 3500 tomorrow,
> We are putting in the following.
> Natural slate, Hollow core floors, Aluclad windows by Rationel, Underfloor heating, and Geo heat pump by NIBE.
> ...


Hi ,

Just wondering if you could help me out on a few things .. I am building a similar sized house in the next few weeks and have alot of similar features as yourself ...

1) House Insurance for Self Build .. What kind of money are we talking here .. Im getting quotes of 2K .. 
2) What size Precast floors did u go for 150mm (6inch) or 200mm (8inch)
3) What kind of insulation did u put in .. Did u dry line walls?

Thanks


----------



## pinky123 (20 Sep 2007)

Hiya 14DaRoad

We got our site insurance with FBD, it was €2,000 for self build liability for 18 months and another €500 for comperhensive property insurance ( fire, lightening , explosion, theft or damage to tools and equipment etc ). 
We went with an ICF build system and I would highly reccommend it, not only for the superior insulations values but also for the speed of construction. Hope this is of some help


----------



## hayabusa (20 Sep 2007)

Hi 14daroad. 
I hay typed a long reply lost it so this is brief, any further queries reply. 

Insurance Wright from wexford, specalise in home build. 3000 euro for 3500 sq foot house and 600 sq foot garage. Cover everything (1 year, pay per 2 month after). 

Precast floor 200mm from Quinn -- Reason they do not require a structural screed. So install, prop from under grout joints and that it, well insulation of 300mm after UFH pinned to this and 75 mm screed over. If you go with 150 mm it may require structural screed possibly with steel, so check with supplier.  As my house is very open plan I had to put in steel beams to support hollow core. I welded a plate to the bottom of the beams and am sitting the hollow core into it. This way there will be no bulk heads in the ceilings below. 

Insulation. -- Checked quinn, kingspan and hi therm (i think) all similar price. Going with kingspan for all. Walls -- TW 50 -60mm, Floor TF 60mm, and between rafters 100mm (cannot go more because 1500 mm rafters and breething space of 40 mm required ) To meet regs I will put a 36 mm thermaboard in inside, This 36mm includes 12mm plasterboard glued to it. 
I think this is the easiest insulation to work with. I did not price any other type insulation, as I think this is the best if taking physical thickness into consideration. (i.e. 100 mm kinspan insulation would be Same as 300 mm aeroboard approx,  So if space is a premium on you house design I would go with the above insulation. However this is personal opinion. 

Regards


----------



## MichaelDes (20 Sep 2007)

€915 per square metre will be the cost for builders finish (10.76 sq feet). Cost of materials gone thorugh roof because of China sucking everything dry especially wood. Whatever you do over estimate on insulation, the only one to go for is the Kingspan. Plently of insulation will save you a couple of hundred gallon of home heating per year in any large property.


----------



## 14daroad (21 Sep 2007)

Thanks for all your replies lads. I got Kingspan to Spec the Insulation. They seem to have 2 products on the market:
(1)Kooltherm & (2) Therma. There is only a slight difference in U values but a large difference in price. What ye think of this?

I plan to do the following:
*1) House Floor:*
[FONT=&quot]TF70 Floor Board 100ML[/FONT] *2) Cavity Walls:*
[FONT=&quot]TW50 in the Cavity Wall 60ML
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]TW56 Plaster Board for Dry Lining (internal Cavity Walls) 52.5mm Thick.[/FONT]
*3) Horizontal Ceiling (Rafters in Attic):*
Thermapitch TP10 Horizontal Ceiling (Between Rafters in Attic) 200mm
[FONT=&quot]TW56 Plaster Board for Upstairs Ceiling. (insulated) 37.5 mm[/FONT]

 *4) Pitched Roof (**sloping ceiling of the single storey elements such as the conservatory/kitchen & the bay window)**:*
    TP10 Pitched Roof_ 100mm thick fixed between the rafters with 62.5mm  with TW56 insulated plasterboard (50mm insulation bonded to 12.5mm plasterboard) fixed below the rafters _

hayabusa - Your first floor will be:
200mm Precast + 30mm insulation + 75mm screed .... Is this not very thisk and are you losing height in your ceilings?


----------



## briancbyrne (21 Sep 2007)

Hi,
Royal and Sun Alliance provide this rebuild cost calculator:

[broken link removed]


----------



## kfpg (21 Sep 2007)

3003 square foot house done by self build started in 2003, moved in 2005.

Total Cost per square foot = € 133 broken down as follows

€ 18.39 per square foot = site development costs
50% spent before and during build = Includes costs for Architect, Engineer, Planning Fees, Legal Fees, Insurance Costs, ESB & Water connection and basic groundwork and site preparation (stone road in to site & basic levelling prior to raft foundation)
50% spent gradually after move in = lawn preparation, timber deck, large stone wall, automated gates, continuous kerbing, tobermore paving

€ 83.08 per square foot = build costs
Includes Raft Foundation, Block structure, Hollowcore, Roof Structure, Fascia & Gutters, Windows, Carpentry & Doors, Electrics, Plumbing, Showers, Plastering, Stairs, Gas Boiler with underfloor heating upstairs & downstairs, solar panels, integrated vacuum system, all insulation for the build, scaffold cost, painting costs, septic tank & percolation system

€ 21.49 per square foot = fixtures costs
Includes Fully fitted kitchen, fitted utility room, extensive tiling (bathroom fully, 2 en suite fully and small toilet fully) + extensive timber flooring (kitchen / dining + sitting room + large lounge + study + 4 bedrooms)

€ 10.28 per square foot = fittings
Includes Beds, Wardrobes, Lights, Blinds for every window (no curtains), Gas Fire, Light Fittings, Washing Machine & Dryer

I should point out that we moved in having spent half the € 18.39 development + all of the € 83.08 build costs plus a little bit of the fixtures costs i.e. the kitchen. At the 'move in' day we had spent almost exactly €100 per square foot (but there were other invoices pending !)the rest has been done (and spent) at our leisure and cash flow ability over a further 2 years. Also the house is a little unusual in terms of build and design which pushed costs up more than normal and many of the finishes e.g. fixtures and fittings were chosen at the higher end of cost / quality.

Overall my guess for a fairly standard house one could just about move into (i.e. kitchen in and a bed) would be minimum € 100 euro per square foot. Hope this helps !!


----------



## Jolly Man (21 Sep 2007)

Lakeview good breakdown there,

Build cost of €400k?

I know builders down this side of the country are offering builders finish, including second fix at €88 per square foot, shows the market slowdown i guess.

The furnishing and decorating after that can cost u as much or as little as you like then


----------



## runner (21 Sep 2007)

Lakeview, thats an excellent breakdown, thanks!
Im starting a build in south Dublin shortly for 2100sq ft, and your ballpark figures are a great help.
R


----------



## GarBow (21 Sep 2007)

Lakeview,

Probably the best breakdown of self build costs on this forum.

Shows exactly where the monies have been spent and where money can be saved if required.

Putting in for planning soon so fingers crossed. Will definately get use from this if we get it!


----------



## Kateb (21 Sep 2007)

Thanks Lakeview.


----------



## superman79 (30 Sep 2007)

I am building a 2300 sq ft house in Westmeath with a air to water heating system and a raft foundation. Trying to put together a budget does anyone know how much this will cost???


----------



## SuchIsLife (5 Nov 2007)

pinky123 said:


> Hiya 14DaRoad
> 
> We got our site insurance with FBD, it was €2,000 for self build liability for 18 months and another €500 for comperhensive property insurance ( fire, lightening , explosion, theft or damage to tools and equipment etc ).
> We went with an ICF build system and I would highly reccommend it, not only for the superior insulations values but also for the speed of construction. Hope this is of some help


Hi Pinky123,
Just read in your message that you built using ICF. How did you find the process and even more so are you happy with the finished product?


----------



## apple1 (5 Nov 2007)

Lakeview...excellent post.  Out of curiousity, how are you finding the cost of running your UFH with gas?  Thanks, apple1


----------



## galwaytt (5 Nov 2007)

316 sq, 2 storey over basement, well spec'd.  

Started June 06, moved in August 07.  Cost (including landscaping, but bar tarmac and front stone wall) = €142 per sq metre.


----------



## kfpg (6 Nov 2007)

Apple 1

€ 376 per month for 2005
based on 4 colder months only (Sep to Dec) just after we moved in so heat was on initially 24/7 to dry out house and to acclimatise timber floor boards before laying down

€ 152 per month for 2006
still high! Not all internal doors were hung until middle of year, loft insulation only added during the year, still optimising heating patterns in the house also

€ 87 per month for 2007
based on 1st Jan to today (LPG tank is 3/4 full currently).
Evacuated solar tubes added for hot water early summer, house fully dry and heating pattern stabilised. Boiler was turned completely of from mid April to 3rd week in October since we had solar for hot water. Don't expect costs to reduce much further than this.


----------



## rahman (6 Nov 2007)

I have just completed poured the finished floor slab for my 2700 sq ft self build including 40' x 25' garage.
My cost per square foot to this point €10.37/sq ft. This includes the following

clearence of site and trunking of roadway with 3" rock
digging of foundation and pouring of strips
building of footings
60 mm of insulation
sink pipes
25 mm of insulation
Polytherm UFH system (mats, pipes, manifold and fittings)
Pouring of finished floor
All material and labour costs included in above
Will have it up to wall plate by Christmas so will cost this part as well and I estimate that this will be about €8/sq ft so total cost to wall plate should be about (2700*€18) approx €50K. 
By the way all my labour is cash and I have tried where possible to also get as much material for cash. Its all about hagggling with these guys!!!!


----------



## mickeyg (6 Nov 2007)

Whereabouts you building Rahman??


----------



## rahman (6 Nov 2007)

I'm buildin in the westmeath area. all local labour as well. Know a fair bit about construction so know exactly what I want and what I need to get and when I need it. I'm not tied down to any particular builder provider usually i try and play one off the other to get the best price


----------



## kfpg (8 Nov 2007)

Back to Apple 1 again -

In relation to the running figures I mentioned above for gas LPG boiler with UFH (upstairs & downstairs) it is important to mention that I did install a very high efficiency gas condensing boiler.


----------



## apple1 (8 Nov 2007)

Thanks Lakeview.  With oil continuing to rocket, its interesting to hear peoples' experience with gas (appear to be in the minority outside large urban areas).  Would you say you spent over the odds on insulation?  One other question....what make/model was your boiler & how much did it cost?  I presume you have a bulk LPG tank?  Thanks, apple1


----------



## delboy159 (8 Nov 2007)

rahman said:


> I have just completed poured the finished floor slab for my 2700 sq ft self build including 40' x 25' garage.
> My cost per square foot to this point €10.37/sq ft. This includes the following
> 
> clearence of site and trunking of roadway with 3" rock
> ...


 

Where were the major cost areas to get the above done??

About how much was the clearing of site and trunking of roadway? how much extra was the UFH??  I was hoping to get up to floor slab on a 2000sqft floor area for under 20k, but my site clearance will be minimal and no need for any road and I doubt I'll go for UFH...


----------



## g78 (12 Nov 2007)

Hi,

I'm wondering whether anyone would have figures specific to the Cork city area as I know these prices tend to differ depending on what part of the country you look to build. 

I'd be talking about 3000-3500 sq ft with a medium-high spec build.

Thanks.


----------

